# Small and big problems with my new Exposure lights



## The Prodigal Son (Apr 22, 2008)

I went nuts buying Exposure lights. I got a Joystick, a Diablo with a piggyback battery, a MaXx-D, and a Six Pack with a piggyback. 

I've done three rides with each of them and have been thoroughly impressed. 

I've got a few problems. The charging cords were not all working. I guess the USB connector that fits into the charging plug, has issues. I got a couple new ones for free from Exposure and they worked. Then a plug went dead and won't allow a charge into the light. I think a new plug will quickly resolve that issue as well. 

But I have a greater concern. On every ride, about 40 minutes into the ride, the MaXx-D quits working properly on high. It just starts flickering. The battery is still showing green. We go through the settings and find that it will work fine on any other setting other than the high setting. All other lights are performing flawlessly. 

I'm asking if anyone has ever had a defective light from Exposure? Maybe I can return it and get a new one. I wrote Exposure a few days ago and am waiting to hear back. 

These are such cool lights. So easy to set up and use. So well built. So much better than all of my former night lights.

On my last nightride, I turned my headlamp upward, to light up the top of a ridgeline, and I saw over a dozen lit up eyes gazing down at me. It was a herd of Elk, seventeen of them. They trotted off into the woods as I watched with both lights shined on them. The Same spot I came across a big snake on the trail on my last nightride. Riding at night is an amazing experience.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Why don't you just send the light back and Exposure should send you a new one? However, consider that thermal protection might be kicking in and not allowing full output. I was considering picking up a bunch of Exposure lights in the past sort of like you did but decided to wait and instead I will be picking up a bunch of Lupine lights instead.

when I was considering the Exposure family, I didn't get a lot of feedback from the members here which led me to believe that they aren't in as much use as I thought they would be on this forum (at least the ones I was looking at). Maybe that was the wrong conclusion for me to come to but it was based on the limited feedback I got.

Good luck with your resolution.


----------



## mattthemuppet (Jul 16, 2004)

I've heard of a couple of Exposure issues similar to that on here and they got fixed very quickly.

cue003 - the main reason I'd guess you don't hear much about Exposure lights on here is because it's a predominantly US forum and Exposure lights are much more prevalent in the UK. Singletrackworld.com would be a good source for Exposure riders.


----------



## cue003 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I will check out the site for sure.


----------



## madmole (Jan 16, 2006)

Normal behaviour for an Exposure light when it gets too hot internally

All my old exposurs do that when they get too warm, You need to cycle faster!


----------



## eranpeled (Jan 31, 2008)

The Prodigal Son said:


> I went nuts buying Exposure lights. I got a Joystick, a Diablo with a piggyback battery, a MaXx-D, and a Six Pack with a piggyback.
> 
> I've done three rides with each of them and have been thoroughly impressed.
> 
> ...


I had the same issue with the Sixpack from the demo kit I took...:eekster:

BTW, Im using the Diablo and I just love it....probably, Its one of the best helmet lights out there.


----------



## PaintPeelinPbody (Feb 3, 2004)

On Exposure's website they mention a new feature on some of the 2012 updates thats called Intelligent Thermal Management (ITM) that regulates the temps of the LED.

Although that could mean it regulates those temperatures by shutting off the light...I'd hope not


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

PaintPeelinPbody said:


> On Exposure's website they mention a new feature on some of the 2012 updates thats called Intelligent Thermal Management (ITM) that regulates the temps of the LED.
> 
> Although that could mean it regulates those temperatures by shutting off the light...I'd hope not


ITM doesn't shut the light off, just dims it to reduce heat and save power. go to 3:25 of this video:


----------

